# East Sandusky bay/Putnam Marsh



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Has anyone hunted the lottery there recently? We will be hunting Saturday. Just wondering how it’s been and what kind of birds people have been getting. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kgoutdoors16 (Jan 23, 2021)

You will definitely need a layout boat because it is all open water. If you do not have a boat, don’t bother showing up. I drove by there a few weeks ago and saw at least 1,000 bluebills in Putnam marsh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

